

GitHub Selfies - omni
http://blog.travisthieman.com/github-selfies/

======
scott_s
The flip side to snapping a picture when merges fail:
[http://andialbrecht.wordpress.com/2009/05/09/when-merging-
fa...](http://andialbrecht.wordpress.com/2009/05/09/when-merging-fails/) and
HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1039984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1039984)

------
gutsy
Obviously the top graphic (Octocat as Mega Man) needs to be a t-shirt. Sooner
rather than later.

~~~
omni
Couldn't agree more. I got it from the excellent collection here:
[http://octodex.github.com/](http://octodex.github.com/)

~~~
brbcoding
So many of those beg to be t-shirts.

~~~
dtparr
Unfortunately, from the FAQ[1]:

Q: Can I create a product containing an octocat?

You may not use an octocat, created by GitHub or by you, for products or
merchandise without written permission from GitHub. This includes, but is not
limited to t-shirts, toys, stickers, etc.

[1] [http://octodex.github.com/faq.html](http://octodex.github.com/faq.html)

------
rafifyalda
Take it a step further with every commit.

[https://github.com/mroth/lolcommits](https://github.com/mroth/lolcommits)

------
brbcoding
This combined with
[https://github.com/noidontdig/gitdown](https://github.com/noidontdig/gitdown)
might make for some good late nights. I'd like to see an image cap when I'm in
ballmer mode.

------
qntmfred
just saw this last night as well

[http://gitshots.com/](http://gitshots.com/)

~~~
ranman
That's a ridiculously amusing project:
[http://github.com/ranman/gitshots](http://github.com/ranman/gitshots) I work
on it from time to time... I'd love to like... design it or something. You can
render a video of all gitshots for a user:
[http://gitshots.com/user/ranman.avi](http://gitshots.com/user/ranman.avi)

------
mmanfrin
This reminds me of a gem an excoworker of mine made a while back called
Gitstagram -- takes pictures when you commit:

[https://github.com/gregorym/gitstagram](https://github.com/gregorym/gitstagram)

------
omni
Author here, just pushed a Firefox version! [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/github-selfie...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/github-selfies/)

------
pronoiac
Oh! I immediately thought this was related to #iamdoingprogramming[1], thanks
to @aphyr.[2] It's not, but there could be overlap.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23iamdoingprogramming](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23iamdoingprogramming)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/445566492172492800](https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/445566492172492800)

------
TobbenTM
This is really cool, what would be even cooler though is to have them in
commit messages. Sadly though, GitHub does not allow images (or very limited
markdown) in commit messages. :/

~~~
joshlegs
but what if you're one of those devs who likes to work naked ?

~~~
Argorak
I assume you do keep the camera roughly on your face while working.

------
seanhandley
This
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdemFfbS5H0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdemFfbS5H0)

------
lcasela
Why? This is not useful for anything at all. (At least to my knowledge)

~~~
jmduke
"Who would say that pleasure is not useful?" ~ Charles Eames

~~~
BlakePetersen
You're correct, however I would not consider nerd selfies as pleasurable. Not
Useful.

~~~
andrewflnr
_You_ might not. Others do, apparently.

------
tomashertus
OMG:) What's next? Donation system based on commits?

~~~
Killswitch
[http://gittip.com](http://gittip.com)

------
punkrockpolly
OMG yes

